

Ask HN: Can You Tweet From Australia? - DanielBMarkham

I'm visiting Australia/New Zealand over the next six weeks and I've gotten a loaner GSM phone from travel cell to use while I'm there.<p>Is there an easy way to tweet from there? The only thing I could find on the web was SMS'ing to some 13-digit number. Is that the way it's done? If so, is this a long distance number and would incur some kind of special charge?<p>(see http://help.twitter.com/forums/59008/entries/14014)
======
hussong
I think they have Internet there, too. SCNR.

------
jacquesm
Long distance sms is a bit more expensive than 'local', but it works ok (I use
it for pages from the US to alert me of server troubles).

It gets _really_ expensive when you send or receive using your regular phone
abroad (roaming).

